# Suggestions on a new utility tractor



## ZJohnson (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new platform 80 pto hp loader/utility tractor. My garden tractor (Ford 1920 ) is too small and my large tractor ( MF 1130 ) is too large,heavy and unhandy for hay/loader/feedlot work. I am looking at a MF 491,a NH TL90, a Case JXU 90 and a JD 5420/6405. I plan on buying 4wd/platform with canopy/and a new loader. Any experiecnes/suggestions with these tractors is surely apperciated! Locally, the MF 491 comes in about 2k less than the NH/Case and about 4k less than the JD. It is also the most basic with a non shuttle 12x4 and "old" ergonomics. What do you think?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forum ZJohnson...."Old ergonomics" seem to still get the job done...Unless your using it for heavy loader work, the shuttle shift is not a "must have" feature....What is its primary use?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Personally, I consider that simpler is better! Less elefctronic crap to foul up later on. Let's face it, A tractor is faced with some pretty severe elemants compared to cars and such. Think about how long your electronic windows and door locks work! 

BTW,, welcome to TF.com ZJohnson!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Deere 5425 or 5525 may be a model to consider as well althought it is still pretty new. I haven't heard any bad reports or problems with them so far. 

The Kioti DK65 is not quite in the hp class you mentioned but it is a real solid tractor for the money. Simple technology and you can't beat a Perkins diesel for reliability.


----------



## ZJohnson (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replys! I agree that simple mechanical as opposed to electronics is a GOOD thing on a rops tractor(and maybe all of 'um) . This tractor will be a true utility tractor. I have a Ford 1920 for gardening and a MF 1130 for pasture renovation and bushhoggin. This will be my haying/feedlot/loadin/bale moving tractor. Locally, it seems that I may be able to get a TL90 for around 1k more than MF 491( MF 1070 loader vs bushhog loader on the NH). The main factor is ergonomics and transmission. The Tl is more "modern" with most controls on the "fender" on the R. It has 12 x 12 with mech shuttle(which granted - I've never had before). The Massey has a 12 x 4 on the floor. The Massey has a mech 4wd engagement vs elechyd for the TL. The Tl has approx 2k lbs greater lift ( which I doubt I'll need ). The Tl comes with radials vs bias with the MF( ? advantage). With only a 1k difference - TOUGH choice. Chief - I'm going to a JD deeler this weekend - hope they are in the ballpark price wise.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you can find a nice Deere 4055 or 4255 in good condition; they are real fine and utilitarian tractors as well. The next step up in the new lines of Deere tractors would be the 6403 at 98 hp. You may be able to haggle a 6403 4WD into the $33,000 to $34,000 range.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

while looking at masseys take a look at the 4345s. Very sturdy platform....


----------

